# silver lake or vacation villas



## happybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

we may go to FL in Sept to meet up with dd and sil , him being there for a conference

will just be me and dh    would you choose silver lake or vacation villas at parkway

My mom may come????    possibly my nephew come to visit for the weekend

We have stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creed (not available) and OLCC but that is a 1 in 4

I dont want to go to Sheraton Vistana , 1 in 4 and waste it just for me and DH    Would rather save it for a later trip with the kids and grd

Both look nice
will take a 2br


----------



## silentg (Jul 12, 2014)

Never stay at Parkway, it is on Rte 192. We have stayed at Silver Lake it is a nice resort  close enough to main road but set back a bit. We had a 2 bedroom was very comfortable. For the kind of vacation you described, it would be nice place to catch up with family. That is what we did. My husband only stayed a couple of nights, so was me and my mother and my aunt came to visit for an overnight stay. There are pools on site, we used and close to Disney and lot of resturants. Let us know what you decide!
TerryC


----------



## silentg (Jul 12, 2014)

I meant to say I never stayed at Parkway, I have no knowledge of the resort, was not being negative about it, sorry if I came across that way!


----------



## Dori (Jul 12, 2014)

We have stayed at both resorts. While we definitely prefer Silver Lake (it has more of a resort feel), VV@Parkway is terrific if another person or a couple is coming with you. The 2-bedroom unit there is actually a large one-bedroom unit and a small one-bedroom unit.  VV is a series of highrises, so doesn't have the same tropical feel as Silver Lake. This iis just my opinion.

Dori


----------



## istone (Jul 12, 2014)

The benefit of VV@P (if that's what you meant by vacation villas) is it's close proximity to hop on I-4.  Silver lake is further down 192.  If you meant Westgate's vacation villas, it is a huge resort with many huge buildings and is also the other direction down 192.


----------



## happybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

I did mean Vacation Villas at Parkway

And to op..  I know you meant you never stayed at VVP

If the kids were coming VVP would be nice to give them more privacy, (being it be a lockout) but then if they came we'd stay at Vistana


DD and her husband will be at Hilton Bonnet Creek    Both resorts are the same distance

We will probably do disney Boardwalk, DT Disney . Go to Celebration and relax in the pool   Cant do the parks without the grd being there!!!!! She just starts school and cant take her out so soon after only 8 days.   They frown upon that.   Not just starting school.....8th grade......courses get harder
leaning towards SL 

will let you know what we decide

thanks for the info


----------



## schiff1997 (Jul 12, 2014)

I have stayed at both and it's Silver Lake without question. Yes much more resort feel.   This end of the US 192 is in full development mode, tons of restaurants ,grocery stores, etc. it's location is also great forDisney as when you exit the back of,the resort and turn left you are only a couple of miles from animal kingdom and the Osceola Parkway.


----------



## happybaby (Jul 13, 2014)

any difference between silver lake and SL Points

i think i need to take the regular SL because of check in days

on points i see 2 br for 6    On the other SL I see 2 br for 8


I prefer the saturday check in and it is not available on the SL points

I was also trying to avoid I-4   even for a short distance

as far as parks, still undecided if we will do any

BTW we have weeks also not points
wish we had points so we could go a few days here and there but our owned resorts arent worth much


----------



## LMD (Jul 13, 2014)

*Silver Lakes Points*

We usually stay at the Marriott resorts but we stayed at Silver Lakes Points last year. I think these are the newer units and Silver Lakes are the older units. We stayed in a 3 bedroom lockoff which was HUGE!! We never even used the lockout portion which was basically a one bedroom with a full kitchen. I also liked the location.


----------



## JPD (Jul 13, 2014)

We stayed at both resorts, and really enjoyed both of them. If I had to choose, I would go to silver lakes. It is on the same side as Disney, like said above, you can get onto Disney property through the back of the property avoiding rt 192.
I know you may feel guilty about going to the parks without the kids, Same with us, but I'll tell you, We had a few days left on our tickets from our last visit. We went to the parks and really had a great time, we went on the rides we wanted, and did the things we always wanted to do. Even though we have a great time with the kids, we had an even better time by ourselves.


----------



## Dori (Jul 13, 2014)

JPD, we did the same thing and had a wonderful time at Animal Kingdom Your secret is safe with me!

Dori


----------



## Mickey Moe (Jul 14, 2014)

We had problems at Silver Lake with items stolen from our room by housekeeping.

The front desk staff and management were very unhelpful


----------



## happybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

*Silver Lake!!!*

booked the 2br sleep 8 at SL

I know there is construction in the area but they say it doesnt really bother you 

SL said the 2 br sleep 8 is a regular 2br unit not the lock off

also room 700 and 100 are closer to the pool.   we want a 1st floor since the 2br have no elevators

Does anyone of a map of the resort that shows where all the  rooms etc are located 

thanks


----------



## schiff1997 (Jul 17, 2014)

I would do building 700, the pool is steps away.   They are very accommodating so put your request in to them ASAP .  I request top floor units as you can hear the movement of people pushing in chairs due to the tiled floor.  But we don't mind the stairs plus the top floors have cathedral ceilings in the living room really nice


----------



## happybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Put my request in for bldg 700 near the pool low level!!

The girl there was very nice and helpful!! 
Besides DH will probably spend time in the shade at the pool bar so it will be close for him!!!!


----------



## Inhislove (Jul 27, 2014)

*Number to call and request room?*

We are booked for silver lake for thanksgiving week. What number did you call to put in a room request?

We are actually staying at vv@p in October on a $199 sale too. Hopefully we can compare here too. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## happybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

I called the number that is listed with RCI for that resort under contact us and asked for reservations.  Told them that I will be there with an RCI exchange and they looked up my info.  Sometimes they dont get it until closer to check in but they had my confirmation there

407 397 2828

BTW I asked tuggers if they have a map of the layout of the resort but have not heard anything
I know bldg 700 is near the main pool but how far from the main office.   From some online searches, it looks like we can park directly in front of the bldg?   I asked for low level and it seems there is an entrance just off the parking lot?   
We could have managed carrying our luggage up steps but would rather not.   I believe 400 and 500 have the elevators but SL said it's equal to a block away from the pool


----------



## Inhislove (Jul 29, 2014)

*Building 900*

I have been unable to find a resort map as well! 

On tripadvisor, I saw that building 900 is next to the second pool. Someone also saw fireworks from their balcony in that building. It would have to be in the distance, as animal kingdom doesn't have fireworks


----------



## Inhislove (Aug 15, 2014)

*Silver Lake emailed me a map!*

I just wanted to share that Ashley emailed me a map! She couldn't find my November reservation from rci yet, but she was very friendly. We are excited to spend thanksgiving here


----------



## happybaby (Sep 19, 2014)

Mickey Moe said:


> We had problems at Silver Lake with items stolen from our room by housekeeping.
> 
> The front desk staff and management were very unhelpful





Prior to our arrival at SL I called and told the front desk that we would be having medical equipment delivered and if they could help taking it to our room.  They said NO they dont handle 3rd party items.  Said they would keep it for us but we have to take it to the room, so therefore I requested Bldg 700 by the office and pool, low level villa so we could park in front on the entrance

We arrived on Saturday about 1pm.  The room wasnt ready so we went to the cabana for lunch, changed and went into the pool.  They c.alled at 3 the room is ready.  So we went and changed clothes, went to pick up a few groceries,home to shower and out to meet dd and son in law for dinner at their hotel since it was raining and didnt want to walk around DT disney''

We came back to the room about 930  I went to the front desk to get our medical equipment, and they looked around, couldnt find any.   checked the back room behind the front desk and nothing

So i go to the room and call the after hours number (which they gave me 2 numbers for the company of which both were wrong  
The tech calls me back and said he delivered them but the front desk WOULD NOT sign for it and we werent there yet, so he had to take them back

Now the poor guy has to come to SL at 11pm Saturday nite to our room to deliver.  He said this is the only resort he delivers to that gives problems
We have had equipment delivered many hotels, condos etc and no problem  Actually all other places will take to our room , help etc   not SL

Now the following Saturday we are checking out and I saw a maintenance guy with his golf cart.   He was very nice and took the equipment back to the front desk   A few minutes later, he returns and says they wont hold them in the office, to keep them in our room   I ask would if the room is to be rented, and he assumed no one would be given that room then

About an hour or so later, almost to the Gulf Side the resort calls me.  Cleaning people are in they room and some equipment is left behind.   I said they will be there Monday to pick up.  NO , it has to be out of there NOW since the room will later be occupied

I called the company and told them and asked for them to call instead of me being in the middle.   I also told our company of the trouble and hard time they gave upon delivery

I have never encountered this problem before!!!
Then my husband wasnt feeling well, so I ask for the urgent care number near them.  Again, wrong number, no place near SL.

Following day we had to go to ER...another story.....florida hospital in Celebration ........Not very happy with their service

Other then the front desk, the resort itself is beautiful, huge 2 br room, nice pools, food decent at the cabana.   But the store in the main lobby is outrageous in prices.  I had to pick up coffee filters which i forgot at the store.   $3.00 for a handful.   All they did was put some in a ziplock bag and sticker it for 2.99   

I would stay again if it werent for the medical equipment and their lack of help!!!


PS:    What really irritated me also is the fact that they pretended to look for the equipment instead of telling me they will not accept it , sign for it, or hold it

our resort at Madeira Beach ....as soon as we checked in the guy said we have some equipment here for you and will bring it up after you get into the room and situated.   Very nice and helpful!!!


----------



## UpstateGirl (Jan 19, 2015)

*Looking for Silver Lake Resort Room Advice!*

I am staying at SL in May with a large group (19) for a 50th Wedding Anniversary!  I am looking for information on the following types of rooms to accommodate one or two individual who can't do any stairs.  Is the ground level better for this individual and/or the entire group?  

Incidentally, all of the posts have been very informative, especially the Building Diagram!!  Thank you members in advance for your insight!   

Vacation Members:
Family of 4 (adults & young children)
Family of 5 (mix of teenager (1) and young children (2))
Family of 4 (Adults & young adults)
Family of 4 (Adults & young adults)
Family of 2 (Unable to do stairs)

Rooms:
2 Bedroom 6 (6)
3 Bedroom 10 (10)
1 Bedroom 4 (4)
2 Bedroom 6 (6)

Questions:
Are the 3-bedrooms typically available on the ground level?
Are the 1-bedrooms typically available on the ground level?
Do you suggest a building with elevators to accommodate this group?

If you know the resort, how would you lay this party out so that all members would be accessible for this great function??


----------



## billwright1 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm at Silver Lake resort now (Weeks). We were first in a lock off type one bedroom that was very small and not very nice. We upgraded to a very nice unit, one bedroom for $25.00 per night. I am not sure how you would orchestrate a trade into here and pick your unit. The older units look to be buildings 100-300. We are now in 800 and like it a lot. We are on top floor of a 3 story building.
There had been a review that stated wi-fi was an additional charge and not very good. It is now free and seems to work fine.
The pools are nice - 3 of them in two locations with a hot tub/spa at one. Fitness center is nice and they have a movie theater and activities center with what seems to be a lot of kids activities.
I have stayed at VV@P and it is a high rise apartment type building and the amenities didn't seem as nice as here - if you could choose your building!


----------



## UpstateGirl (Jan 20, 2015)

*Thanks! Great Info!*

Thanks for the great info Bill.  I am definitely going to try and call first to get my rooms assigned so insight into the old & new buildings is appreciated.


----------

